# Wahlrecht ab 16, gut oder schlecht?



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

In Bremen durfte jetzt bereits ab 16 gewählt werden. Was haltet ihr davon?

Also ich bin strikt dagegen, da sich 16 Jährige noch viel einfacher manipulieren lassen als Volljährige. Überhaupt sollten nur Leute wählen dürfen, die schon mindestens in der 3. Generation in Deutschland leben und einen IQ von mindestens 100 haben, sowie keine schwereren Verbrechen begangen haben.


----------



## zøtac (22. Mai 2011)

[x] Mir egal. 
Würde ich in meinem ganzen Leben irgendwann mal wählen gehen würde ich die Piraten und APPD wählen


----------



## Leandros (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> In Bremen durfte jetzt bereits ab 16 gewählt werden. Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> Also ich bin strikt dagegen, da sich 16 Jährige noch viel einfacher manipulieren lassen als Volljährige. Überhaupt sollten nur Leute wählen dürfen, die schon mindestens in der 3. Generation in Deutschland leben und einen IQ von mindestens 100 haben, sowie keine schwereren Verbrechen begangen haben.


 
Ich finds gut. Ich kenne viele "Erwachsene" (über 18) die weniger IQ haben als so mancher Jugendlicher! 
Jeder lässt sich Manipulieren. Egal ob nun 3 oder 88. Manipulierung geschieht über das unter Bewusst sein, Bewusst lässt sich der Mensch nicht Manipulieren, das wiederspricht seinem Instinkt (außer es winkt eine Belohung wie Geld o.Ä).
Wie möchtest du Kontrollieren, ob die Person in der 3. Generation in Deutschland lebt, den IQ oder ob es ein Verbrecher ist? Da bin ich Strinkt gegen, kennst du das Wort "gleichberechtigung"? Erst für die Rechte der Frauen Kämpfen und dann anderen sie wieder wegnehmen. Sind wir im 18 Jahrhundert? Gleichberechtigung ist in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft extrem Wichtig.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt mit 16 ist man noch ein Kind, was meinst du wie leicht man da Wähler einfangen kann? Extreme Parteien kümmern sich nicht ohne Grund um Jugendliche.
Selbst wenn sie nicht zu den extremen Parteien stoßen, Eltern und Medien werden die Kinder auch leicht in eine Richtung beeinflussen können, weil es ihnen noch an Lebenserfahrung fehlt. Als ich jung war gab es auch mal eine kurze Zeit wo ich Rot/Grün für gut befunden habe, da unser Deutsch und Politik Lehrer uns immer dahingehend manipuliert hat.

@Leandros: Gleichberechtigung ist ja schön und gut, aber wenn es der Gesellschaft schadet hört diese aus meiner Sicht auf. Es wäre leicht alle Personen in Deutschland zu registrieren, ihr polizeiliches Führungszeugnis zu überprüfen und einem IQ-Test zu unterziehen. Dies wird aber nicht geschehen, da dann viele Parteien große Wähleranteile verlieren würden.


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Wie gesagt mit 16 ist man noch ein Kind, was meinst du wie leicht man da Wähler einfangen kann? Extreme Parteien kümmern sich nicht ohne Grund um Jugendliche.
> Selbst wenn sie nicht zu den extremen Parteien stoßen, Eltern und Medien werden die Kinder auch leicht in eine Richtung beeinflussen können, weil es ihnen noch an Lebenserfahrung fehlt. Als ich jung war gab es auch mal eine kurze Zeit wo ich Rot/Grün für gut befunden habe, da unser Deutsch und Politik Lehrer uns immer dahingehend manipuliert hat.


 Wahlrecht auf mehr als das Alter einzuschränken wiederspricht der Demokratie.

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Leandros (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Wie gesagt mit 16 ist man noch ein Kind, was meinst du wie leicht man da Wähler einfangen kann? Extreme Parteien kümmern sich nicht ohne Grund um Jugendliche.
> Selbst wenn sie nicht zu den extremen Parteien stoßen, Eltern und Medien werden die Kinder auch leicht in eine Richtung beeinflussen können, weil es ihnen noch an Lebenserfahrung fehlt. Als ich jung war gab es auch mal eine kurze Zeit wo ich Rot/Grün für gut befunden habe, da unser Deutsch und Politik Lehrer uns immer dahingehend manipuliert hat.


 
Mit 16 bist du noch ein Kind? Eher nicht. 
Aber du hast Recht, durch Jugendarbeit lässt sich viel Beeinflussen. Ist aber auch völlig wurst. Wenn sie die Person mit 16 sagen wir mal, zu den Rot/Grünen "konvertieren" bzw Manipulieren, würde die Person mit 18 (zwei Jahre Später) die Partei genau so wählen. Nur halt Später. Irgendwie / wann muss sich ja eine Politische Meinung entwickeln.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Wahlrecht auf mehr als das Alter einzuschränken wiederspricht der Demokratie.
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Demokratie heißt Herrschaft des Volkes. Zum Volk würde ich keine Leute zählen die nicht mal ansatzweise sich bemühen richtig Deutsch zu lernen und zu sprechen bzw. erst "gerade" im Land angekommen sind.
Über die Sache mit dem IQ lässt sich natürlich streiten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> ... die nicht mal ansatzweise sich bemühen richtig Deutsch zu lernen und zu sprechen bzw. erst "gerade" im Land angekommen sind.


 
Was hat das mit dem Wahlrecht für 16 Jähirge zu tun? Wählen kann nur der, der deutscher ist, ich hab noch keinen gesehen, der gerade im Land angekommen ist und schon wählt.
Außerdem haben es dir Bayern auch schwer mit Hochdeutsch, zumindest in einigen Ecken.


----------



## Marvin82 (22. Mai 2011)

16 jährige gehen eh nicht wählen
Die haben ganz andere Probleme 
Wenn doch hoffe ich sie haben sich vorher drüber Gedanken gemacht.
Der Vorschlag mit dem iq halte ich für Quatsch , aber mit der 3 Generation hier Lebend schon ganz gut  wobei das auch nicht unbedingt hilft , wie man an Frankreich sieht.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Das war eher auf das Wahlrecht allgemein bezogen. Es geht mir nicht um irgendwelche Dialekte, aber setz dich mal in einen Bus, du wirst überrascht sein, wie viele Leute, die offensichtlich schon Jahre in Deutschland wohnen kein Deutsch sprechen und sich nur in ihrer eigenen Landessprache unterhalten.
Das Wahlrrecht ist im Moment doch eine Farce und nur darauf ausgerichtet den etablierten Parteien möglichst viele Wähler zuzuspielen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich mit meiner Frau in den USA bin und wir im Restaurant sitze, sprechen wir auch kein Englisch, auch wenn wir häufig dort sind.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Das deutsche Volk ist aber kein Multikulti Mischmasch, auch wenn es die linken Parteien gerne so hätten. Amerika ist da was anderes, da es viel jünger ist und von Anfang an aus Migranten aus aller Welt entstanden ist. Da blickt Deutschland/Germanien auf eine viel längere Geschichte zurück 
Von den Migranten die hier auf Dauer leben wollen erwarte ich auch einen angemessenen Integratswillen in allen Bereichen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Von den Migranten die hier auf Dauer leben wollen erwarte ich auch einen angemessenen Integratswillen in allen Bereichen.


 
Aber was hat das mit dem Wahlrecht zu tun?
Es wählen *nur *deutsche Staatsbürger.


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Mai 2011)

Ich finde es nicht gut. In solch einem Alter interessieren sich nur wenige für Politik das ich sehr schade finde.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber was hat das mit dem Wahlrecht zu tun?
> Es wählen *nur *deutsche Staatsbürger.


 
Die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft erlangt man zu leicht. Die bekommt man praktisch geschenkt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft erlangt man zu leicht. Die bekommt man praktisch geschenkt.


 
Weißt du, was man für Voraussetzungen erfüllen muss, um Deutscher zu werden?


----------



## Woohoo (22. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weißt du, was man für Voraussetzungen erfüllen muss, um Deutscher zu werden?


 
Man muss AKWs und unterirdische Bahnhöfe hassen? 

Deutsche bekommen eh kaum noch Kinder, die holen sich lieber eine Katze.


----------



## Leandros (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Das war eher auf das Wahlrecht allgemein bezogen. Es geht mir nicht um irgendwelche Dialekte, aber setz dich mal in einen Bus, du wirst überrascht sein, wie viele Leute, die offensichtlich schon Jahre in Deutschland wohnen kein Deutsch sprechen und sich nur in ihrer eigenen Landessprache unterhalten.
> Das Wahlrrecht ist im Moment doch eine Farce und nur darauf ausgerichtet den etablierten Parteien möglichst viele Wähler zuzuspielen.


 
Sprech diese Personen mal im Bus an, die werden genau so Deutsch können wie du und ich. Ist es Verboten sich in seiner Muttersprache zu unterhalten?



Forseti schrieb:


> Die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft erlangt man zu leicht. Die bekommt man praktisch geschenkt.


 
Ok. Dann füll bitte den EinbürgerungsTest aus und besteh ihn mit 0 Fehlern. Du wirst kläglich scheitern.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Geburtsrecht, Geburt im Inland falls die Eltern mindestens 8 Jahre hier leben, Adoption, Heirat, Restitution von NS-Opfern. Das sind schon mal 5 einfache Möglichkeiten an eine Staatsbürgerschaft zu kommen 



Leandros schrieb:


> Sprech diese Personen mal im Bus an, die werden genau so Deutsch können wie du und ich. Ist es Verboten sich in seiner Muttersprache zu unterhalten?


Wieso sollte ich? Die Leute werden gleich von mir durch Verachtung gestraft. Hier wohnen wollen und die Vorteile des Systems genießen, aber nicht die Amtssprache verwenden, ist für mich ein Grund nichts mit den betreffenden Personen am Hut haben zu wollen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Geburtsrecht, Geburt im Inland falls die Eltern mindestens 8 Jahre hier leben, Adoption, Heirat, Restitution von NS-Opfern. Das sind schon mal 5 einfache Möglichkeiten an eine Staatsbürgerschaft zu kommen



Meine Tochter ist US Staatbürgerin, obwohl wir da weder leben, noch arbeiten oder Verwandte haben (und einen amerikanischen Schäferhund haben wir auch nicht ). 
Es ist doch auch logisch, dass wenn man heiratet, der Partner dann auch die Staatsbürgerschaft bekommt, alles andere ist auch nicht hinnehmbar.
Ich weiß nicht, was du daran verwerflich findest.


----------



## acefire08 (22. Mai 2011)

Ich bin gegen das Wahlrecht mit 16. Ich bin selbst in dem Alter und hab keine wirkliche lust mich jetzt damit zu beschäftigen^^  In 2 jahren ist das ganz was anderes vielleicht aber momentan möchte ich mich damit nicht beschäftigen^^


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Ich habe zwei Personen in der Verwandtschaft, welche sich regelmäßig Asiatinnen "holen", diese heiraten und sich dann nach ein paar Jahren wieder scheiden lassen, sobald diese nicht mehr zurückgeschickt werden können. 
Leider konnte ich ihnen ihre kriminellen Machenschaften noch nicht beweisen. Soweit ich weiß, ist Heiratsschwindel strafbar, nur die Beweise fehlen mir.


----------



## Leandros (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Personen in der Verwandtschaft, welche sich regelmäßig Asiatinnen "holen", diese heiraten und sich dann nach ein paar Jahren wieder scheiden lassen, sobald diese nicht mehr zurückgeschickt werden können.
> Leider konnte ich ihnen ihre kriminellen Machenschaften noch nicht beweisen. Soweit ich weiß, ist Heiratsschwindel strafbar, nur die Beweise fehlen mir.


 
Das ist auf jedenfall Strafbar. Warum man sowas macht, entzieht sich mir auch vollständig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Warum man sowas macht, entzieht sich mir auch vollständig.


 
Sie kriegen Geld dafür?


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Anscheinend haben ja schon mehrere abgestimmt, ohne eine Begründung zu verfassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Na ja, der Startpost ist auch nicht wirklich einladend, etwas zu posten.


----------



## HAWX (22. Mai 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es nicht gut. In solch einem Alter interessieren sich nur wenige für Politik das ich sehr schade finde.



Ja es sind in der Tat sehr wenige! Ich glaube ich bin einer der wenigen die sich mal politsche Diskussionsrunde etc angucken.
Ich glaube allerdings nicht das Jugendliche sich von extremen Parteien staerker beeinflussen lassen als andere. Wenn ich waehlen koennte, dann die FDP Bin leider erst 16-.-


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Also ich finde ihn sehr einladend, die Leute sind heutzutage viel zu zimperlich bzw. sensibel 
Früher war man noch hart wie Kruppstahl und zäh wie Leder 

@HAWX: Dann bin ich ja froh, dass du noch nicht wählen darfst, wenn du so eine Partei in Betracht ziehst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ja es sind in der Tat sehr wenige! Ich glaube ich bin einer der wenigen die sich mal politsche Diskussionsrunde etc angucken.
> Ich glaube allerdings nicht das Jugendliche sich von extremen Parteien staerker beeinflussen lassen als andere. Wenn ich waehlen koennte, dann die FDP Bin leider erst 16-.-


 
Wenn du dich politisch interessiert, wie kannst du dann für die FDP sein?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mal für: finde ich schlecht gestimmt!
Solche Altersbeschränkungen sind doch eh nur auf ein Bauchgefühl der Verantwortlichen basiert, aber irgendwo muss man die Grenze ziehen!
Und mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir: 16 ist zu früh!


----------



## HAWX (22. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du dich politisch interessiert, wie kannst du dann für die FDP sein?



Weil ich die Ideoologie/Ziele der FDP fuer richtig empfinde. Ich sehe es nicht ein, dass der arbeitende Mittelstand die Millionen Hartz-4 Empfaenger finanzieren soll. Okay die Aussenpolitik Westerwelle's war auf den ersten Blick nicht optimal, aber auch nicht so schlimm wie von Vielen beklagt. Es ist halt eine schwierige Zeit momentan fuer die Partei. Ebenfalls liegt es daran, dass ich mit allen anderen Parteien noch schlechter auf einen Nenner komme.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Weil ich die Ideoologie/Ziele der FDP fuer richtig empfinde. Ich sehe es nicht ein, dass der arbeitende Mittelstand die Millionen Hartz-4 Empfaenger finanzieren soll. Okay die Aussenpolitik Westerwelle's war auf den ersten Blick nicht optimal, aber auch nicht so schlimm wie von Vielen beklagt. Es ist halt eine schwierige Zeit momentan fuer die Partei. Ebenfalls liegt es daran, dass ich mit allen anderen Parteien noch schlechter auf einen Nenner komme.


 
Arbeitslosengeld/Hartz IV ist nun mal Teil unseres Sozialsystems. Nicht jeder Arbeitsloser ist arbeitsscheu. Hat halt nicht jeder Lust für Ausbeuterlöhne unter 10€ netto die Stunde zu schuften oder wartet auf eine Arbeit die auch seiner Qualifikation entspricht...


----------



## Clonemaster (22. Mai 2011)

Wahlrecht ab 16 finde ich gut ! 

Bei einem Bewerbungsgespräch war das mal das Thema worüber wir Bewerber diskutieren sollten. 
Schließlich kamen wir zu dem Entschluss, dass es wichtig sei, auch die Meinung der *noch* jüngeren miteinfließen 
zu lassen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Arbeitslosengeld/Hartz IV ist nun mal Teil unseres Sozialsystems. Nicht jeder Arbeitsloser ist arbeitsscheu. Hat halt nicht jeder Lust für Ausbeuterlöhne unter 10€ netto die Stunde zu schuften oder wartet auf eine Arbeit die auch seiner Qualifikation entspricht...


Und die enstprechend bezahlt wird...
Das kann jeder als Ausrede benutzen!
Es gibt Harz 4 Emfänger, die können nicht oder finden nichts, aber ein großer Teil leidet unter "non Voluntas laborare"-Syndrom!


----------



## Leandros (22. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ich die Ideoologie/Ziele der FDP fuer richtig empfinde. Ich sehe es nicht ein, dass der arbeitende Mittelstand die Millionen Hartz-4 Empfaenger finanzieren soll. Okay die Aussenpolitik Westerwelle's war auf den ersten Blick nicht optimal, aber auch nicht so schlimm wie von Vielen beklagt. Es ist halt eine schwierige Zeit momentan fuer die Partei. Ebenfalls liegt es daran, dass ich mit allen anderen Parteien noch schlechter auf einen Nenner komme.



Der Thread Ersteller wird NSDA .. ähmm NPD wählen. 

PS: Nicht ernst gemeint! Keine Persönliche ehrliche gebildete Meinung. Dieser Beitrag dient nur der Satirischen Unterhaltung. 

BTT: Ich bin für Wählen ab 16, aus dem Grund, weil ich als 16 Jähriger gerne gewählt hätte.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Ich kann Leute verstehen, die für ihre harte Arbeit auch anständig bezahlt werden wollen. Zeitarbeiterfirmen und 1€ Jobs gehen mal gar nicht!

@Leandros: Die NPD ist für mich auch unwählbar, die sind ebenfalls dem Ökowahn verfallen (keine Genmanipulation, gegen KKWs,...)


----------



## Leandros (22. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Harz 4 Emfänger, die können nicht oder finden nichts, aber ein großer Teil leidet unter "non Voluntas laborare"-Syndrom!



Ich finde man sollte, Arbeitslosengeld 4 (Hartz 4 gibt es nicht mehr!) nur eine bestimmte Zeit auszahlen.



			
				Forseti schrieb:
			
		

> @Leandros: Die NPD ist für mich auch unwählbar, die sind ebenfalls dem Ökowahn verfallen (keine Genmanipulation, gegen KKWs,...)



Ich hoffe, dass ist nicht dein Ernst. Was wählt den der Liebe herr?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte, Arbeitslosengeld 4 (Hartz 4 gibt es nicht mehr!) nur eine bestimmte Zeit auszahlen.


 
Kommt ganz auf den Arbeitlosen an!


----------



## Leandros (22. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt ganz auf den Arbeitlosen an!



Ja, aber der Quote nach wollen viele langzeit Arbeitslose auch nicht mehr Arbeiten und suchen auch nicht mal.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Das Problem mit Langzeitarbeitslosen ist, dass man mit 40 schon zum "alten Eisen" gehört, und nur noch sehr schwer Arbeit findet, da heute alle auf jung und dynamisch stehen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, aber der Quote nach wollen viele langzeit Arbeitslose auch nicht mehr Arbeiten und suchen auch nicht mal.


 
Das stimmt, aber viele wollen, können aber durch einen Unfall, Krankheit usw. nicht!
Und wenn sie dann mal Arbeit haben, fühlen sich viele auch gut!


----------



## Leandros (22. Mai 2011)

Jo. Ist alles immer ein zwei schneidiges Schwert. Man kann keine Personen Gruppe über einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Du entfernst dich schon wieder vom Thema deines Threads. 

Es geht ja um das Wahlrecht in Bremen, dort dürfen 16 Jährige den Landtag wählen (gibts eigentlich schon Schätzungen, wie viele davon Gebrauch machen?). Sicher gibt es Jugendliche, die sich politisch engagieren und interessiert sind. Auch haben diese Leute viel Ahnung, mehr als andere, trotzdem sind es immer noch Jugendliche und es hat schon seinen Grund, wieso man in Deutschland erst mit 18 unbeschränkt geschäftsfähig ist. Ab dem Alter gilt das Gehirn mehr oder weniger aus ausgewachsen (ich glaube, bis 21 wächst es tatsächlich noch, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, jedenfalls wurde die Volljährigkeit in den 70er auf 18 abgesenkt) und die Persönlichkeit sollte sich entwickelt haben (mal mit großen Erfolg, mal weniger).
Dass man heute mit 16 anfängt, kann auch damit zusammen hängen, dass einem die Wähler ausgehen, aber Jugendliche sind keine Stammwähler, diese Gruppe wird immer kleiner.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Wir sind ja eh im Offtopic Bereich, da ist es nicht so schlimm vom Thema abzuweichen


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Wir sind ja eh im Offtopic Bereich, da ist es nicht so schlimm vom Thema abzuweichen


 
*Das *erkläre mal den Mods, ich glaube, die sehen das etwas anders. 

Ich denke, die machen schnell das hier --->  

Edit:
Daher denke ich, dass du besser wieder zum Thema zurück kommst und nicht so weit ausholst, für alle anderen Punkte gibts schon irgendwo Threads.


----------



## widder0815 (23. Mai 2011)

jaja , bald dürfen auch Kinder Wählen ... irgendwie muss man ja die Wahlbeteiligung Hochschrauben (Nicht durch Taten sondern halt so  )

Das neuste Beispiel ist der Mindestlohn für Leiarbeiter , wurde im Bundesrat beschlossen (gleiche Arbeit für gleiches Geld) und hintenrum haben die sich mit der Wirtschaft ausgemacht dieses dann laaaaangsam über mehrere Jahre zu machen ... (Bei uns bekommen Leiarbeiter halt immer noch 700€ Netto und wir Angestellten 1100€) soviel zum Thema "Wählen" gehn .


----------



## Uter (23. Mai 2011)

[x] Finde ich schlecht.
Sicher gibt es einige 16 jährige, die halbwegs "reif" sind, aber die Mehrheit ist einfach nicht mündig (leider sind auch viele 18 jährige nicht mündig). Von daher: Wenn man was ändern will sollte man das Wahlalter wieder auf 21 erhöhen. 

@ TE:
Dir ist bewusst, dass der IQ rein garnichts über Mündigkeit und Verantwortungsgefühl aussagt und alles andere deutlich unwichtiger ist?


----------



## Forseti (23. Mai 2011)

In Amerika wird bei der Todesstrafe durchaus auch der IQ beachtet. Personen mit weniger als einen IQ von 70 dürfen nicht hingerichtet werden.
Wieso also nicht einen IQ von 100, um ein Wahlrecht zu haben?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Wieso also nicht einen IQ von 100, um ein Wahlrecht zu haben?


 
Weil dann die Hälfte der Bevölkerung ausgeschlossen ist!


----------



## Forseti (23. Mai 2011)

Wenn Leute mit einem IQ von weniger als 80 als geistig geschädigt gelten, dann wäre das doch kein Verlust?


----------



## Uter (23. Mai 2011)

Afaik ist ein IQ unter 70 schon fast eine Behinderung. Damit ist der Täter nur eingeschränkt schuldfähig (weil eben nicht mündig). 
Warum soll man sich bei negativen Dingen überhaupt nach den USA orientieren?

Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn man nur mündigen Bürgern ein Wahlrecht zugesteht (dann ist auch das Alter egal), aber wie will man das testen? Das Problem ist auch wenn man kein festes Wahlrecht hat (der IQ ist nicht fest sondern test- und auslegungsabhängig) ist es ziemlich manipulativ. Eine radikale Partei könnte einfach allen politischen Gegnern das Wahlrecht absprechen. 
Ein IQ von 100 zu fordern ist lächerlich. Du kannst nicht den Durchschnitt nehmen und sagen nur die "bessere" Hälfte darf wählen. Das würde zwangsläufig zu sozialen Unruhen und über kurz oder lang zum sturz des Systems führen.

Noch ein Bsp: Nach einem IQ Test in der 7. Klasse (könnte auch die 6. oder 8. gewesen sein) hatten die meisten aus der Klasse (ich inkl.) einen IQ über 100 (obwohl der Test für die Oberstufe konzipiert war und damit für uns nur eingeschränkt lösbar), dennoch würde ich im Nachhinein keinen einzigen von uns als mündig genug um hinter die Wahlversprechen zu blicken beschreiben.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Mai 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn man nur mündigen Bürgern ein Wahlrecht zugesteht (dann ist auch das Alter egal), aber wie will man das testen? Das Problem ist auch wenn man kein festes Wahlrecht hat (der IQ ist nicht fest sondern test- und auslegungsabhängig) ist es ziemlich manipulativ. Eine radikale Partei könnte einfach allen politischen Gegnern das Wahlrecht absprechen.
> Ein IQ von 100 zu fordern ist lächerlich. Du kannst nicht den Durchschnitt nehmen und sagen nur die "bessere" Hälfte darf wählen. Das würde zwangsläufig zu sozialen Unruhen und über kurz oder lang zum sturz des Systems führen.



Es gibt ja auch Intelligenzen, die man nicht mit dem kassichen IQ-Test messen kann!



> Noch ein Bsp: Nach einem IQ Test in der 7. Klasse (könnte auch die 6. oder 8. gewesen sein) hatten die meisten aus der Klasse (ich inkl.) einen IQ über 100 (obwohl der Test für die Oberstufe konzipiert war und damit für uns nur eingeschränkt lösbar), dennoch würde ich im Nachhinein keinen einzigen von uns als mündig genug um hinter die Wahlversprechen zu blicken beschreiben.


Lass mich raten, du warst auf einem Gymnasium!


----------



## Forseti (23. Mai 2011)

Man könnte einen offiziellen Test entwickeln, den alle Personen ab 18 oder 21, die ein Wahlrecht möchten abgelegt werden muss. Klar ist der IQ Test nicht makellos. Autisten und Psychopathen haben oft einen besonders hohen IQ, aber immer noch besser, als jeden wählen zu lassen. Das Ergebnis darf man ja in Deutschland begutachten 
Ein allgemein gültiger IQ Test könnte auch nicht von radikalen Parteien anders ausgelegt werden, sie könnten höchstens den benötigten Wert senken oder erhöhen.

@Hansvonwurst: Auf ein Gymnasium geht doch heute fast jeder Deutscher, der nur ein Fünkchen Ehrgeiz besitzt.. Das Abitur zu schaffen ist heutzutage lächerlich einfach. Man muss noch nicht einmal mehr Logarithmen und den Cosinus durchnehmen.


----------



## Uter (23. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch Intelligenzen, die man nicht mit dem kassichen IQ-Test messen kann!


Stimmt, ich hab ja auch schon geschrieben, dass der IQ in dem Fall ziemlich egal ist. Ich würde das relevante Mündigkeit nennen. Grund dafür: Auch jemand der dumm wie Bohnenstroh ist kann eine so gute Menschenkenntnis haben, dass er jeden Politiker durchschaut oder jemand der leicht autistisch ist und in einem IQ-Test als hochintelligent abschneidet kann trotzdem auf die dümmste Propaganda reinfallen. 



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, du warst auf einem Gymnasium!


 Könnte man daraus schließen und wär auch nicht ganz falsch. 

PS: Auf das mit den Autisten bin ich selbst gekommen, Forsentis Post hab ich erst später gelesen. 
Die Regierung müsste auch den Test ändern können. Sonst könnte man ihn ja auch nicht einführen. 
Das mit dem Abitur ist Ländersache. Log und Cosinus sind in meinem Bundesland Stoff der 10. Klasse, also Realschule...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Man könnte einen offiziellen Test entwickeln, den alle Personen ab 18 oder 21, die ein Wahlrecht möchten abgelegt werden muss. Klar ist der IQ Test nicht makellos. Autisten und Psychopathen haben oft einen besonders hohen IQ, aber immer noch besser, als jeden wählen zu lassen. Das Ergebnis darf man ja in Deutschland begutachten
> Ein allgemein gültiger IQ Test könnte auch nicht von radikalen Parteien anders ausgelegt werden, sie könnten höchstens den benötigten Wert senken oder erhöhen.


 
Dann hat jemand mal seinen schlechten Tag und fällt durch, der nächste hat Glück und irgendwann ist es wie beim Führerschein, dass man nur die Fragen noch auswendig lernt-nein danke!


----------



## Forseti (23. Mai 2011)

Die Leute die so einen Test auswendig lernen, können schon nicht ganz dumm sein. So ein IQ Test kann recht lang sein. Ich würde da mindestens 500 Fragen/Aufgaben ansetzen. Wer einen schlechten Tag erwischt hat halt Pech gehabt. Zwingt einen auch keiner genau an dem Tag am Test teilzunehmen, wo es einen nicht gut gibt.


----------



## Uter (23. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt ich würde gegen so einen Test auf die Straße gehen und das würde jeder, der es verdient hätte ihn zu bestehen auch machen (auch wenn er ihn besteht).

Als Test könnte man einfach fragen, ob das Faustzitat aus dem Anhang  von Hansvonwurst erkannt wird. Wer es erkennt hat genug Allgemeinbildung. 
Im Ernst: Du kannst keinen Test machen, der Mündigkeit feststellt. Sonst  würde niemand mehr die extremen Parteien wählen, doch diese brauchen  wir. Das soll nicht heißen, dass ich sie gut finde, aber wo wären wir  wenn die Neonazis keine politischen Mittel und nur noch Gewalt hätten  und alle Neonazis in der CDU und alle Linksradikalen in der SPD wären?


----------



## Forseti (23. Mai 2011)

Ich wüsste nicht, wieso man solche Tests schlecht finden sollte. Es geht bei der Wahl nicht nur um Mündigkeit, sondern auch um die Intelligenz zu entscheiden, was die Gesellschaft weiter bringt.
Ich weiß auch nicht, was du für ein Bild von modernen Nationalsozialisten hast, aber es sind davon nur wenige gewalttätig. Viele versuchen hochrangige Polizisten, Anwälte, Richter, Lehrer, Militärangehörige usw. zu werden, um von da aus mehr erreichen zu können. Die Neonazis und Skinheads die man im Fernsehen und auf Demonstrationen sieht, kann man als dummes "Kanonenfutter" bezeichnen


----------



## Prognose Bumm (23. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> ...die nicht mal ansatzweise sich bemühen richtig Deutsch zu lernen.


 

Die Wahlen sind allgemein und gleich - Das mit dem IQ-Test ist Schwachsinn und grenzt an Eugenik. Weder durchführbar noch wünschenswert.

Und zum Thema: Die Senkung auf 16 Jahre finde ich nicht notwendig, aber auch nicht schlimm. Ein interessierter 16-jähriger kann möglicherweise objektiver entscheiden als jemand, der sich nur am Rande mit Politik beschäftigt, von einem senilen 90-jährigen mal ganz abgesehen. Der Schaden für die Demokratie dürfte sich also in Grenzen halten, und die Möglichkeit zur aktiven Partizipation sorgt bei Jugendlichen vielleicht für mehr Interesse an Politik - mal sehen.


----------



## Uter (23. Mai 2011)

Das Problem bei solchen Tests ist, dass immer Leute durchfallen, die es verdient hätten und Leute bestehen, die es nicht verdient hätten. Wie würdest du es finden wenn du nicht bestehen würdest?
Die Wähler müssen nicht die Intelligenz haben um zu entscheiden was uns weiter bringt, das müssen die Politiker haben, sie entwickeln die Pläne und entscheiden letztendlich was gemacht wird. 
Der Wähler muss nur das Wählen was für ihn das beste wär. Wenn jeder an sich denkt ist an alle gedacht.  
Wenn du die "dummen" ausschließt, dann schließt du vor allem die untere Einkommenschicht aus. Folglich wird die Regierung nur noch die besseren Schichten fördern und die Unterschicht wär ihnen egal. Die Folge wär, dass die Schere zwischen reich und arm noch deutlich auseinander geht und es langfristig soziale Unruhen geben wird (wie ich bereits schrieb). 
Das gute (und schlechte) an einer Demokratie ist ja, dass die größte Schicht das sagen hat, was verhindert, dass die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung benachteiligt wird. 
Wenn zu viele Menschen zu "dumm" werden, dann muss die Politik was machen und sie nicht wegwerfen. 
Integration ist besser als Selektion (nicht nur bei Ausländern). 

Ich hoffe, dass es hier nicht ot ist, da die eigentliche Frage "Wann sollen Menschen wählen dürfen?" heißen sollte (so habe ich das zumindest aus dem ersten Post gelesen).


----------



## Forseti (23. Mai 2011)

Eugenik (natürlich nicht Euthanasie) finde ich nicht negativ. Ich befürworte alles, was die Nation und dem Volke weiterführend erscheint.
Seien wir mal ehrlich, die meisten gehen bei der Wahl danach, was für sie persönlich am vorteilhaftesten ist und nicht danach, was für Volk und Nation richtig ist.

Wir sind wohl ein wenig vom eigentlichen Thema abgeschweift, aber ich finde es unnütz für jedes etwas abweichendes Thema wieder einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen.

Ich fände es auch nicht schlimm bei so einem Test durchzufallen, da ich es dann offensichtlich nicht verdient hätte wählen zu dürfen. Ich lege für mich die selben Maßstäbe an, wie ich auch bei anderen anlegen würde.


----------



## Prognose Bumm (23. Mai 2011)

Und wer bestimmt, was "weiterführend erscheint"? Du?


----------



## Uter (23. Mai 2011)

Ganz ehrlich: Das du Eugenik nicht negativ findest zeigt, dass du keine Ahnung hast (sorry, aber das ist so radikales Gedankengut, dass man u.U. auf "melden" drücken müsste).

Siehe meinen Post. Es reicht wenn jeder an sich denkt. Die Menschen sind nicht dafür da, dass es dem Staat gut geht. Der Staat ist dafür da, dass es den Menschen gut geht!


----------



## Forseti (23. Mai 2011)

Nicht weiterführend sind egoistische Motive.
Du solltest zwischen Eugenik und Euthansie (also Mord) unterscheiden...
Anscheinend betrachen viele Leute immer nur die negativen Aspekte einer Grundidee. Nur weil in der NS-Zeit im Namen der Eugenik gemordet wurde, heißt es nicht, das an der Idee der Eugenik falsch ist, da es im Grunde nur eine Weiterführung der Evolution ist.

Ein Zitat von Wikipedia 





> Dennoch gab es in beiden deutschen Staaten und gibt es noch heute in der Bundesrepublik gesetzliche Regelungen und staatlich tolerierte Praktiken, die eugenischen Prinzipien gehorchen.


 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eugenik
Eugenik kann ja nicht grundsätzlich schlecht sein, wenn es selbst in Deutschland noch teilweise praktiziert wird.


----------



## Prognose Bumm (23. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Nicht weiterführend sind egoistische Motive.
> Du solltest zwischen Eugenik und Euthansie (also Mord) unterscheiden...


 
Hat nichts mit der Test-Thematik zu tun. Auch der Dümmste kann altruistisch handeln, viel zu schwammige Antwort. Und um mal auf deine eklige Eugenik/Euthanasie-Trennung einzugehen: Die Frage ist auch im ersten Fall nicht beantwortet. Wer bestimmt die Zielsetzung? Du hast du was nicht verstanden. Ich schließe mich Uter an.


----------



## Uter (23. Mai 2011)

Ist ja nicht so, dass allein in den USA zwischen 1896 und dem 2. WK schätzungsweise 160.000 Menschen zwangssterilisiert wurden (nur mal um zu zeigen, dass es nicht nur um D geht). Mit deinem Gedankengut bist du leider 100 Jahre zu spät und solltest es dementsprechend längst besser wissen.


----------



## Forseti (23. Mai 2011)

Tja ihr seid die typischen Individuen, die bei Wahlen nach ihrem eigenen Vorteil entscheiden und nicht der Gesamtheit. "Dumme" Personen, welche altruistisch handeln können sind aber leider in der Minderheit.
Aber auch euch steht eure eigene Meinung zu. Ich lege lediglich meine persönliche Meinung über die Dinge dar.


----------



## Prognose Bumm (23. Mai 2011)

Du kannst ja bei dir selbst Eugenik betreiben, so viel du möchtest. Deine Entscheidung, Kinder zu kriegen oder nicht. Der Rest der Gesellschaft sehnt sich aber kaum nach deiner Hilfe - anderen Eugenik aufzuzwingen, darüber muss doch gar nicht diskutiert werden. Wenn du da anders denkst, ist das eher ein Fall für einen Mod.



Forseti schrieb:


> Tja ihr seid die typischen Individuen, die bei Wahlen nach ihrem eigenen Vorteil entscheiden und nicht der Gesamtheit. "Dumme" Personen, welche altruistisch handeln können sind aber leider in der Minderheit.
> Aber auch euch steht eure eigene Meinung zu. Ich lege lediglich meine persönliche Meinung über die Dinge dar.


 
Auch das ist Unsinn: Du kannst doch gar nicht wissen, wer aus welchem Grund wie wählt. Das alle Optionen da sind, egoistisch oder altruistisch, ist ja Sinn der Sache. Demokratie und so?


----------



## Forseti (23. Mai 2011)

Also werden jetzt alle die eine vom aktuellen Konsens abweichende Meinung haben per Mod mundtot gemacht? 
Dann hast du aber eine komische Auffassung von Meinungsfreiheit, wenn diese nur für deine Ideen gelten. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich durch meine Meinung hier einen Schaden anrichte. Eine Diskussion wäre sehr einseitig, würde es nur die Meinung des Konsens geben


----------



## Uter (23. Mai 2011)

@ Prognose Bumm:
Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu. 
(Allgemein: Doppelposts vermeiden)

@ Forseti:
Ich wähle nachhaltiger wie du (siehe Atomkraft), von daher alles Ansichtssache.
Es geht nicht um Meinungsfreiheit sondern um radikale Forderungen, du kannst doch nicht sagen, dass du Eugenik gut findest. Was würdest du sagen, wenn dir jemand deine Männlichkeit gegen deinen Willen abschneidet?


----------



## Prognose Bumm (23. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Also werden jetzt alle die eine vom aktuellen Konsens abweichende Meinung haben per Mod mundtot gemacht?
> Dann hast du aber eine komische Auffassung von Meinungsfreiheit, wenn diese nur für deine Ideen gelten. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich durch meine Meinung hier einen Schaden anrichte. Eine Diskussion wäre sehr einseitig, würde es nur die Meinung des Konsens geben


 
In dem Fall gebe ich dir Recht, ja. Aber dass deine "Idee" völliger Blödsinn ist, steht trotzdem im Raum.


----------



## Forseti (23. Mai 2011)

Ich sehe den einzigen Sinn in der menschlichen Existenz darin, einen möglichst hohen technologischen Entwicklungsstand zu erreichen. Vielleicht hilft dir das meine Meinung zu verstehen


----------



## Prognose Bumm (23. Mai 2011)

Überraschung: Ich auch. Und nicht nur technolgisch. Und dazu gehört auch Menschenwürde.


----------



## Uter (23. Mai 2011)

Ich sehe den einzigen Sinn einer menschlichen Gesellschaft darin allen Menschen ein möglichst positives Leben zu ermöglichen (das kann man Behinderten ermöglichen, aber nicht zwangssterilisierten Eltern der möglichen Behinderten).

PS: btt, morgen sind die Posts sonst eh weg...


----------



## Forseti (23. Mai 2011)

Der Sinn weicht natürlich je nach eigenem Moral- und Ethikverständnis ab. Selbst wenn man niemanden sterilisiert, die Leute sind ja selbst gegen Präimplantatiosndiagnostik 

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Im Moment scheint sich eine kleine Mehrheit gegen Wahlrecht ab 16 abzuzeichnen.
Auf Welt.de sieht das Ergebnis nach 846 Stimmen so aus: 24% Dafür, 76% Dagegen.
Bürgerschaftswahl: Rot-Grün - das ist Bremens neue große Koalition - Nachrichten Politik - Wahlen - Bremen Wahl - WELT ONLINE

Ich hoffe mal die Mods werden gnädig sein und diese angenehme Diskussionsrunde nicht zerstören.


----------



## Uter (23. Mai 2011)

Ist logisch, dass es woanders noch deutlicher ausfällt, da hier überdurchschnittlich viele u18 sind und diese sich logischerweise für recht erwachsen halten bzw nach Macht streben. 
Deshalb überrascht es mich etwas, das hier so viele dagegen sind.


----------



## Forseti (23. Mai 2011)

Leider haben sich die meisten der sieben hier nicht im Thread mit einer Begründung gemeldet. Aber wie du gesagt hast, hier sind viele Personen U18 die schon wählen möchten.
Da es schon nach 3 Uhr ist mach ich jetzt für diese Nacht Schluss. Mal sehen ob der Thread morgen noch da ist oder schon von den Mods kastriert wurde


----------



## HAWX (23. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:
			
		

> @Hansvonwurst: Auf ein Gymnasium geht doch heute fast jeder Deutscher, der nur ein Fünkchen Ehrgeiz besitzt.. Das Abitur zu schaffen ist heutzutage lächerlich einfach. Man muss noch nicht einmal mehr Logarithmen und den Cosinus durchnehmen.



Das wird in der 9. Klasse gemacht


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2011)

Jo. Loguruthmus, Sinus, Cisinus und Tangenz hatte ich auch in der 10. Klasse Realschule.


----------



## HAWX (23. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Jo. Loguruthmus, Sinus, Cisinus und Tangenz hatte ich auch in der 10. Klasse Realschule.



Jetzt in der 10. machen wir Sinussatz und Cosinussatz, exponentielle Funktionen etc


----------



## Leandros (23. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt in der 10. machen wir Sinussatz und Cosinussatz, exponentielle Funktionen etc



Ah, ok ... 
Kann auch sein. An so etwas kann ich mich auch Dunkel errinern. Ist schon ganze 2 Jahre her.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> In Bremen durfte jetzt bereits ab 16 gewählt werden. Was haltet ihr davon?



Abstand (auch wenn mir das Ergebniss gefällt)

Wie auch schon von anderen erwähnt: Die Anfälligkeit für Manipulationen ist gerade bei jungen Menschen besonders hoch. Eng damit verwandt, imho aber eine getrennte Erwähnung wert: Es fehlt an Weitblick. Von einem Wähler wird verlangt, eine Entscheidung für nächsten 4/5 Jahre zu treffen. Die meisten 20 jährigen tun sich damit schon schwer, 16jährige habe selbst ihrer eigenen Meinung nach in den letzten 5 Jahren drei große Entwicklungsschritte durchgemacht (Kind->Jugendlicher->Erwachsener - ob das stimmt, sei mal dahingestellt. Macht auch eine Aussage darüber, in wie weit sie in der Lage sind, sich und andere einzuschätzen - für einen mündigen Bürger essentielle Fähigkeiten). Das führt zwangsläufig zu Anfälligkeit für Populisten mit kurzsichtigen Vorstellungen.
Wenn ich an meine eigenen Teenagerjahre zurückdenke, muss ich ganz ehrlich denken: Ich hätte mich zwar für die gleichen Gruppierungen entschieden, die ich auch heute unterstütze - aber aus Gründen, die definitiv nicht ausreichend für Regierungsverantwortung gewesen wären und ohne Berücksichtigung von Gründen, die klar gegen eine solche sprachen. Und ich gehörte imho noch zu den politisch etwas Interessierten in meinem Umfeld.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht ja um das Wahlrecht in Bremen, dort dürfen 16 Jährige den Landtag wählen (gibts eigentlich schon Schätzungen, wie viele davon Gebrauch machen?).



Zumindest soll die Beteiligung allgemein sehr niedrig gewesen sein. Könnte natürlich dadurch unterstützt worden sein, dass man das Wahlrecht auf eine Gruppe ausgedehnt hat, die mehrheitlich gar nicht wählen gegangen ist. 



> Sicher gibt es Jugendliche, die sich politisch engagieren und interessiert sind. Auch haben diese Leute viel Ahnung, mehr als andere, trotzdem sind es immer noch Jugendliche und es hat schon seinen Grund, wieso man in Deutschland erst mit 18 unbeschränkt geschäftsfähig ist. Ab dem Alter gilt das Gehirn mehr oder weniger aus ausgewachsen (ich glaube, bis 21 wächst es tatsächlich noch, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, jedenfalls wurde die Volljährigkeit in den 70er auf 18 abgesenkt) und die Persönlichkeit sollte sich entwickelt haben (mal mit großen Erfolg, mal weniger).



Wachstum des Gehirns nützt nichts, wenn man nicht damit arbeitet und spielt umgekehrt kaum eine Rolle, wenn man es macht 
Die meisten 10 jährigen dürften mehr Hirnkapazität zur Verfügung haben (vor allem auch mehr Freizeit, sie einzuseten), als der Durchschnittsdeutsche für seine Wahlentscheidungen zu verwenden scheint. (anders kann ich mir die extremen Umwälzungen in den Wahleregebnissen der letzten 2 Jahre jedenfalls nicht erklären - denn nenneswert neues über die zur Wahl stehenden oder die wichtigen Themen hat sich, mit Ausnahme der Griechenlandkrise, imho nicht ereignet.)



> Dass man heute mit 16 anfängt, kann auch damit zusammen hängen, dass einem die Wähler ausgehen, aber Jugendliche sind keine Stammwähler, diese Gruppe wird immer kleiner.



Die Forderung nach Wahl ab16 ist eine recht alte diverser alternativer Parteien. Ältere Menschen tendieren nunmal dazu, sich pauschal an "bewährtes" zu klammern - ein klarer Nachteil für Parteien mit neuen, ggf. besseren Konzepten. 16 ist, in vielen Punkten, der in Deutschland nächste Schritt unter 18. Hätten wir ein Wahlalter von 16 oder wären bestimmte Filme, Mofas und lange Zeit Alkohol nicht "ab16" gewesen, würden wir vermutlich über 14 (iirc offizielle Grenze, ab der man definitiv nicht mehr als "Kind", sondern als Jugendlicher gilt) reden.




Forseti schrieb:


> Man könnte einen offiziellen Test entwickeln, den alle Personen ab 18 oder 21, die ein Wahlrecht möchten abgelegt werden muss.



Könnte man? Wer könnte denn einen Test entwickelen, der die enormen Anforderungen an Fehlerfreiheit und Trennschärfe, die dieses Thema gebietet, erfüllt?
Bislang scheitert man ziemlich kläglich daran, einen allgemein zu akzeptierenden Test für z.B. Intelligenz zu erstellen. An sowas wie Staatsbürgerschaftstest traut man sich besser gar nicht erst ran, weil man nur auf die Fresse fliegen kann. Erstaunlich viele Leute scheinen schon unfähig zu sein, einfache Fragebögen oder Prüfungen zu konzipieren - und du bist der Meinung "man" könnte einen Test entwickeln, der über Bürgerrechte entscheidet?

Die letzten, die in Deutschland ein nicht-allgemeines Wahlrecht versucht haben, haben ein eigentlich lächerlich einfaches Kriterium ("jüdische Vorfahren ja/nein") gewählt und selbst da gabs bekanntermaßen eine Reihe von Fällen, die nicht in der vorgesehenen Kategorie landeten.

Von der Problematik einer angemessenen Testdurchführung, vertrauenswürdigen Testern, Manipulationsmethoden und der zeitlichen Frage (was ist, wenn jemand den Test mal bestanden hat, ihn aber nicht wieder bestehen würde?) mal ganz zu schweigen.



Forseti schrieb:


> Die Leute die so einen Test auswendig lernen, können schon nicht ganz dumm sein. So ein IQ Test kann recht lang sein. Ich würde da mindestens 500 Fragen/Aufgaben ansetzen. Wer einen schlechten Tag erwischt hat halt Pech gehabt. Zwingt einen auch keiner genau an dem Tag am Test teilzunehmen, wo es einen nicht gut gibt.



Die meisten IQ-Tests greifen auf eine sehr beschränkte Auswahl an Aufgabenstrukturen zurück, sowas kann man leicht trainieren. Und je umfangreicher dein Test ist, desto unpraktischer ist die Durchführung - erst recht, wenn man ihn jederzeit nach Lust und Laune nehmen können soll. Du must schließlich entsprechende Räumlichkeiten und Tester bereithalten. Und wenn dann noch Leute (wie ich  ) ankommen, die Arbeiten, die hohe Konzentration erfordern, am liebsten ab 22 Uhr in Angriff nehmen, wird das personalaufwendig.
Auch wäre es, im Interesse eines fairen Staatssystems, wohl auch nicht zumutbar, das einige Leute diesen Test nach 2 Minuten Fußweg und andere erst nach 1,5 Stunden ÖPNV ablegen können. D.h. du musst in jedem kleinen Kaff ein Testbüro unterhalten. Jeden Tag, damit man ihn sich aussuchen kann. Vermutlich mit mehreren Testern besetzt, schließlich hat jeder das Recht, NICHT von dem Nachbarn geprüft zu werden, dessen Auto er gestern versehentlich beschädigt hat.





Uter schrieb:


> Der Wähler muss nur das Wählen was für ihn das beste wär. Wenn jeder an sich denkt ist an alle gedacht.



Aber nur, wenn auch "alle" wählen. Im postindustriellen Zeitalter würde das heißen: Alle Bürger, alle Kinder, alle Tiere, alle Pflanzen und alle Angehörige noch ungeborener Generationen, an die bei den zu treffenenden Entscheidungen gedacht werden sollte.
Praktisch etwas schwer umzusetzen, da müssen die Wähler ggf. doch an mehr, als nur sich selbst denken - sonst kommt der Scheiß bei raus, den wir heute haben.



> Ich hoffe, dass es hier nicht ot ist, da die eigentliche Frage "Wann sollen Menschen wählen dürfen?" heißen sollte (so habe ich das zumindest aus dem ersten Post gelesen).



Würde ich mal als "nah genug dran" bezeichnen.




Forseti schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Thema:



gute Idee...



> Im Moment scheint sich eine kleine Mehrheit gegen Wahlrecht ab 16 abzuzeichnen.
> Auf Welt.de sieht das Ergebnis nach 846 Stimmen so aus: 24% Dafür, 76% Dagegen.
> Bürgerschaftswahl: Rot-Grün - das ist Bremens neue große Koalition - Nachrichten Politik - Wahlen - Bremen Wahl - WELT ONLINE



Dabei muss man auch bedenken, wer solche Umfragen auch nur bemerkt. Onlineumfragen und Zeitschriften (erst recht die Kombination) haben oft ein sehr selektives Publikum.



> Ich hoffe mal die Mods werden gnädig sein und diese angenehme Diskussionsrunde nicht zerstören.


 
Typischerweise schmeiße ich lieber Störenfriede aus einer Diskussionsrunde raus, als sie zu schließen. Nur wenige Diskussionen sind so neu oder wenig besucht oder versaut, dass ein Neuanfang sinnvoll erscheint.



Offtopic:


Spoiler






HAWX schrieb:


> Weil ich die Ideoologie/Ziele der FDP fuer richtig empfinde. Ich sehe es nicht ein, dass der arbeitende Mittelstand die Millionen Hartz-4 Empfaenger finanzieren soll.



Und die ALGIIler sehen nicht ein, dass sie für 1,50€/h die Arbeit für den "arbeitenden" Mittelstand erbringen soll, damit der das erarbeitete Vermögen im Ausland anlegen oder ausgeben kann.



Leandros schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte, Arbeitslosengeld 4 (Hartz 4 gibt es nicht mehr!) ...



HartzIV war schon immer nur ein politisches Konzept. Was es ausgezahlt gab und gibt ist Arbeitslosengeld II bzw. Sozialgeld.



Forseti schrieb:


> Wir sind ja eh im Offtopic Bereich, da ist es nicht so schlimm vom Thema abzuweichen



Wir sind im WPW, nicht in der Rumpelkammer und wenn du weitere Betonung zu Bedeutung von Offtopic brauchst, kann ich dir die gerne ausstellen 



Forseti schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, was du für ein Bild von modernen Nationalsozialisten hast, aber es sind davon nur wenige gewalttätig. Viele versuchen hochrangige Polizisten, Anwälte, Richter, Lehrer, Militärangehörige usw. zu werden, um von da aus mehr erreichen zu können. Die Neonazis und Skinheads die man im Fernsehen und auf Demonstrationen sieht, kann man als dummes "Kanonenfutter" bezeichnen



Das Kanonenfutter ist aber die Mehrheit und, wenn man gewisse öffentliche Aktionen bedenkt, bis in die Parteispitzen der einschlägigen Interessensvertretungen verbreitet. Man sollte die Gefahr, die ein paar raffiniertere Vertreter darstellen, nicht unterschätzen, aber wenn man über die Gruppe als ganzes/ihren Durchschnitt spricht, ist klar, wer das Bild prägt. (Genauso wie man "Öko" für gewöhnlich nicht mit "Professor der Ökologie" assoziiert - obwohl es da naheliegenderweise Überschneidungen gibt)



Uter schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Das du Eugenik nicht negativ findest zeigt, dass du keine Ahnung hast (sorry, aber das ist so radikales Gedankengut, dass man u.U. auf "melden" drücken müsste).



Ruhig machen. Ich will zwar nicht sagen, dass um 2 Uhr morgens jemand reagiert hätte - aber generell hab ich lieber eine Meldemail zuviel im Posteingang (obs nun 40 oder 41 sind...), als dass ich zwei Stunden damit verbringe, einen Thread aufzuarbeiten, den man vor einen Tag hätte abdrehen sollen.



Forseti schrieb:


> Nicht weiterführend sind egoistische Motive.
> Du solltest zwischen Eugenik und Euthansie (also Mord) unterscheiden...
> Anscheinend betrachen viele Leute immer nur die negativen Aspekte einer Grundidee. Nur weil in der NS-Zeit im Namen der Eugenik gemordet wurde, heißt es nicht, das an der Idee der Eugenik falsch ist, da es im Grunde nur eine Weiterführung der Evolution ist.



Eugenik beinhaltet, wenn sie nicht privat nur auf sich selbst ausgeübt wird, immer den Entzug von Menschenrechten. Ob das nun das Recht auf Leben oder das Recht auf Fortpflanzung ist -oder bei Übertragung ins politische das Wahlrecht-, macht die Sache zwar schlimmer oder weniger schlimm - aber gut wird sie garantiert nicht.



> Eugenik kann ja nicht grundsätzlich schlecht sein, wenn es selbst in Deutschland noch teilweise praktiziert wird.


 
Es gibt wenige Argumentationen, die SO falsch sind.



Forseti schrieb:


> Also werden jetzt alle die eine vom aktuellen Konsens abweichende Meinung haben per Mod mundtot gemacht?



Hängt davon ab, wie sie die äußern. Wer Mängel sachlich ankreidet, macht eigentlich nichts falsch - wer den Entzug von Grundrechten fordert, der kriegt Ärger.



> Dann hast du aber eine komische Auffassung von Meinungsfreiheit, wenn diese nur für deine Ideen gelten. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich durch meine Meinung hier einen Schaden anrichte.


 
Die Verbreitung von Meinungen kann, in abhängig von der Form, sehr wohl Schaden anrichten, z.B. in dem andere Leute fehlinformiert werden. Deswegen gibt es in Deutschland auch eine Meinungsfreiheit, aber keine Meinungsäußerungsfreiheit oder gar eine Publikationsfreiheit. Du darfst denken, was du willst - aber es an die Wand (sei es real oder Messageboard) plakatieren darf man nicht alles.


----------



## Forseti (23. Mai 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Jo. Loguruthmus, Sinus, Cisinus und Tangenz hatte ich auch in der 10. Klasse Realschule.


Ein Schüler hat mir erzählt, dass Cosinus und Logarithmen neuerdings nicht mehr zwingend vorgesehen sind nur noch optional behandelt werden. Ob das jetzt nur für NRW gilt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Ein Schüler hat mir erzählt, dass Cosinus und Logarithmen neuerdings nicht mehr zwingend vorgesehen sind nur noch optional behandelt werden. Ob das jetzt nur für NRW gilt, weiß ich nicht.


 
Selbst wenn es nur noch optional ist, muss man es in Physik oder in Mathe in der Oberstufe können,da da einige Themen das benötigen!


----------



## Pagz (23. Mai 2011)

[x] Absolut dafür!


Und da kann mir keiner komme mit "Die lassen sich zu leicht beeinflussen", oder "die sind nicht informiert". Dann müsste man über 70 Jährigen auch das Wahlrecht verbieten, oder frag mal deine Oma in Bayern, warum sie die CSU wählt



Forseti schrieb:


> Überhaupt sollten nur Leute wählen dürfen,  die schon mindestens in der 3. Generation in Deutschland leben und einen  IQ von mindestens 100 haben, sowie keine schwereren Verbrechen begangen  haben.



IQ Test kannste du ziemlich in die Tonne treten. Meine Mutter hat angeblich einen IQ von unter 90, trotzdem hat sie perfekt eine zweite Sprache (Deutsch) gelernt und hier in Deutschland studiert. Sprich auf sie träfen sogar 2 deiner Punkte zu. Sorry wenn du wircklich denkst, dass diese Leute nicht wählen sollen, nur weil sie in einem Test ein bisschen unter Durchschnitt waren, würde ich mich wircklich fragen, ob dein IQ nicht auch in diesen Regionen liegen könnte.....




widder0815 schrieb:


> jaja , bald dürfen auch Kinder Wählen  ... irgendwie muss man ja die Wahlbeteiligung Hochschrauben (Nicht durch  Taten sondern halt so  )



Dadurch würde die Wahlbeteiligung eher sinken



Forseti schrieb:


> @Hansvonwurst: Auf ein Gymnasium geht doch  heute fast jeder Deutscher, der nur ein Fünkchen Ehrgeiz besitzt.. Das  Abitur zu schaffen ist heutzutage lächerlich einfach. Man muss noch  nicht einmal mehr Logarithmen und den Cosinus durchnehmen.



Habe ich beides schon in der achten Klasse gemacht
Vielleicht solltest du dich erst selber informieren, bevor du hier deine Stammtischparolen verbreitest.......


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumindest soll die Beteiligung allgemein sehr niedrig gewesen sein. Könnte natürlich dadurch unterstützt worden sein, dass man das Wahlrecht auf eine Gruppe ausgedehnt hat, die mehrheitlich gar nicht wählen gegangen ist.


 
Ich hab mal geschaut und die Wahlbeteiligung ist so niedrig wie noch nie zuvor (also wie immer).
Leider war nicht aufgelistet, wie viele der 16/17 Jährigen nun wirklich gewählt haben. Dauert wohl noch 2-3 Tage, ehe man da eine Statistik hat.


----------



## HAWX (23. Mai 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn es nur noch optional ist, muss man es in Physik oder in Mathe in der Oberstufe können,da da einige Themen das benötigen!



Jap ich sag nur logistische Wachstumskurven in Bio

@Topic ich denke mal die 16-17 Jaehrigen sind mit einer Beteiligung von 10-15% dabei


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Mai 2011)

Ist mir auch egal. Ein 16 jähriger Mensch kann genauso doof sein wie ein 50 jähriger Mensch. Alter schützt vor Torheit nicht. Den Blöden sollte man das Wählen untersagen, aber die gehen ja sowieso meist nicht wählen.  

Hier, die dürfen alle wählen. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRrGesGLHbk


----------



## Forseti (23. Mai 2011)

Bei solchen Filmchen frage ich mich immer, ob die Leute für ihre Antworten bezahlt werden


----------



## Prognose Bumm (23. Mai 2011)

Ah, RTL-Comedysendungen. Wenn da kein realistisches Abbild der Wirklichkeit zu sehen ist, wo dann?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2011)

Schlechter als die RTL-Nachmittagsmagazine können sie nicht abschneiden.




Robin123 schrieb:


> IQ Test kannste du ziemlich in die Tonne treten. Meine Mutter hat angeblich einen IQ von unter 90, trotzdem hat sie perfekt eine zweite Sprache (Deutsch) gelernt und hier in Deutschland studiert. Sprich auf sie träfen sogar 2 deiner Punkte zu. Sorry wenn du wircklich denkst, dass diese Leute nicht wählen sollen, nur weil sie in einem Test ein bisschen unter Durchschnitt waren, würde ich mich wircklich fragen, ob dein IQ nicht auch in diesen Regionen liegen könnte.....


 
90 liegt sowieso noch bequem innerhalb einer 1/4 Bevölkerung zum Mittelwert, nimmt man noch die Ungenauigkeit der Ergebnisse mit rein also bequem in der breiten Masse.
Wobei ich gerade auf Wikipedia lese, dass die Wertetabellen bei neueren Tests nach unten korrigiert werden müssen, damit der Median weiter auf der 100 liegt


----------



## Uter (23. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn auch "alle" wählen. Im postindustriellen Zeitalter würde das heißen: Alle Bürger, alle Kinder, alle Tiere, alle Pflanzen und alle Angehörige noch ungeborener Generationen, an die bei den zu treffenenden Entscheidungen gedacht werden sollte.
> Praktisch etwas schwer umzusetzen, da müssen die Wähler ggf. doch an mehr, als nur sich selbst denken - sonst kommt der Scheiß bei raus, den wir heute haben.


 Wer an sich denkt, denkt normal auch an seine Familie, gerade ältere Menschen sagen oft mir doch alles egal, ich will nur, dass es meinen Kindern/Enkeln gut geht, dementsprechend sollte auch an die gedacht sein. Nachhaltigkeit ist damit gegeben.
Zugegeben, das ist nicht mehr rein egoistisch, aber es ist das typische, mir sind nur die Menschen wichtig, die ich kenne und schätze. 
An Tiere und Pflanzen denken spätestens die Land- und Forstwirte. Damit ist an jeden gedacht. Ob die Verhältnisse gut sind oder nicht ist eine ander Sache, aber wenn alle Tiere und Pflanzen wählen dürften würde es die Menschheit wohl nicht mehr geben...


----------



## Forseti (23. Mai 2011)

Es widerspricht der Evolution niedere Geschöpfe wie Pflanzen und Tieren mehr Beachtung als nötig zukommen zu lassen. Die Natur ist doch nur ein notwendiges Übel, damit wir genug Sauerstoff und Nahrung haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Aber gerade die alten Menschen wählen immer das gleiche. Sie haben sich festgesetzt und seit 40 Jahren wählen sie ihre Partei, völlig unabhängig davon, ob diese dann auch was für sie macht.
Aber andererseits ist es auch egal, welche Partei die Regierung führt, sie wissen, dass sie nicht gegen die Rentner Politik machen können (obwohl sie es eigentlich müssten), denn die bilden nun mal so gesehen die größte Wählerschicht, weil sie eben konstant zur Wahl geht und konstant das gleiche wählt.


----------



## Uter (23. Mai 2011)

Ich finde es lächerlich, dass immer auf Rentnern rumgehackt wird. Sicher gibt es Stammwähler und sicher gibt es demente alte Menschen, denen man alles erzählen kann, dafür haben die meisten alten Menschen deutlich mehr Erfahrung und wählen eher zugunsten ihrer Enkel, also teilweise nachhaltiger und weniger extrem wie andere Menschen.


----------



## Pagz (23. Mai 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Ich finde es lächerlich, dass immer auf Rentnern rumgehackt wird. Sicher gibt es Stammwähler und sicher gibt es demente alte Menschen, denen man alles erzählen kann, dafür haben die meisten alten Menschen deutlich mehr Erfahrung und wählen eher zugunsten ihrer Enkel, also teilweise nachhaltiger und weniger extrem wie andere Menschen.


 Das selbe kann man über 16/17 Jährige sagen


----------



## Forseti (23. Mai 2011)

Die wählen eher die Partei, die gegen Tabaksteuererhöhungen und für einen früheren Führerschein sind 

Früher im Kaiserreich durften übrigends nur Männer über 25 wählen


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Ich finde es lächerlich, dass immer auf Rentnern rumgehackt wird. Sicher gibt es Stammwähler und sicher gibt es demente alte Menschen, denen man alles erzählen kann, dafür haben die meisten alten Menschen deutlich mehr Erfahrung und wählen eher zugunsten ihrer Enkel, also teilweise nachhaltiger und weniger extrem wie andere Menschen.


 
Schau dir doch das Wählerverhalten der Rentner an.
Die wechseln weit seltener die Partei als ein jüngerer Mensch und irgendwann müssen wir den Rentnern erklären, dass das Rentensystem nicht mehr so geht und die Steuern deutlich erhöht und die Renten gekürzt werden müssen.


----------



## Uter (24. Mai 2011)

@ Robin:
16/17 jährige sind weder Stammwähler, noch so selbstlos, das sie sagen, was interessieren mich die Politik in den letzten 10 Jahre meines Lebens, ich will nur, dass es meinen Enkeln gut geht. Außerdem haben sie weniger Lebenserfahrung. Entsprechend bleiben für die 16/17er nur das negative der Rentner. 

@ quanti:
Und? Ist doch die sache eines jeden Wählers zu entscheiden ob er sein Leben lang das selbe wählen will. In seinen Augen ist das dann eben die beste Partei. M.M.n. ist das sinnvoller als jedes mal eine neue Weltanschauung an die Macht kommen zu lassen, die ihre ganze Amtszeit damit verschwendet die Reformen der Vorgänger rückgängig zu machen.

Der demographische Wandel ist ein anderes Thema und hat m.M.n. andere Gründe als irgendwelche konservativ wählende Rentner.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Wer an sich denkt, denkt normal auch an seine Familie



Hofft man gemeinhin - ist aber keinesfalls immer gegeben.
Und selbst wenn man es macht, beinhaltet das weder Betroffene in anderen Ländern noch spielt es irgend eine Rolle für Personen ohne Nachkommen. Auch fehlt vielen Menschen z.B. das ökologische Wissen (z.T. fehlt es der Menschheit als solches), um die Auswirkungen von z.B. Umweltzerstörung auf künftige Generationen einzuschätzen - es fehlt aber allgemein und auch in deiner Schilderung ebenfalls die Bereitschaft, sich "der Natur zu liebe" dagegen zu stellen. (für Rohstoff-, Finanz- und Infrastrukturpolitik geht z.T. ähnliches. I.d.R. ist da das nötige Wissen für eine abschließende Beurteilung verbreiteter oder zumindest leichter zugänglich, aber es dürfte bei den meisten ebenfalls nicht ausreichen und es fehlt im Gegenzug umso mehr an der Bereitschaft, die Auswirkungen auf Leute zu berücksichtigen, die direkter betroffen sind, als die eigenen Kinder)



> , gerade ältere Menschen sagen oft mir doch alles egal, ich will nur, dass es meinen Kindern/Enkeln gut geht, dementsprechend sollte auch an die gedacht sein. Nachhaltigkeit ist damit gegeben.



Meine Großeltern sagen, sie wollen das Rentensystem noch solange schröpfen, wie möglich. Das sich meine Eltern in irgend einer Wiese um den Lebensstandard in 50 Jahren Gedanken machen, kann ich auch nicht behaupten. Schön, dass du andere Leute kennst - aber jeder Blick in Medien, Forum oder persönliches Umfeld bringt mich zu dem Schluss, dass die ziemlich selten sind.



> An Tiere und Pflanzen denken spätestens die Land- und Forstwirte. Damit ist an jeden gedacht.



Bei Fortwirten stimme ich die eingeschränkt zu - einer der wenigen Berufszweige, der in Zeitrahmen von vielen Jahrzehnten zu denken vermag, aber an Tiere denken primär in Form von zu vernichtenden Schädlingen und Leben außerhab des eigenen Forstes ist auch egal.
Landwirte denken an die eigene Ernte, das wars. Und wenn die Gedanken mal auf gar-nicht-mal-so-abwegige-Art-und-Weise daneben gehen, dann denken sie staatliche Hilfen...




Forseti schrieb:


> Es widerspricht der Evolution niedere Geschöpfe wie Pflanzen und Tieren mehr Beachtung als nötig zukommen zu lassen. Die Natur ist doch nur ein notwendiges Übel, damit wir genug Sauerstoff und Nahrung haben



Siehe oben: "mehr als notwendig". Die meisten Leute verfügen nicht über das Wissen, das nötig wäre, um dieses Maß zu einzuschätzen und sie weigern sich, auf diejenigen zu hören, die dieses Wissen haben - nachweislich zum eigenen Schaden. Desweiteren widersprechen auf einen flüchtigen Blick die meisten Errungenschaften, denen sich der Mensch brüstet, der klassischen biologischen Evolution auf organismischer Ebene - darunter auch Demokratie als solche.
(umfassend betrachtet ist die kulturelle Entwicklung, einschließlich Demokratie und Wertschätzung der Natur, nicht nur ihrerseits evolutionären Mechanismen unterworfen, sondern insgesamt Teil der Überlebensstrategie von _Homo sapiens_ und damit nicht Widerspruch zu, sondern Teil von biologischer Evolution)




Uter schrieb:


> @ quanti:
> Und? Ist doch die sache eines jeden Wählers zu entscheiden ob er sein Leben lang das selbe wählen will. In seinen Augen ist das dann eben die beste Partei.



Wenn er eine Partei wählt, weil sie seiner Meinung nach die mit den besten Inhalten ist, ist das okay.
Bei einigen Leuten muss man aber sagen, dass sie Parteien weiterhin wählen, auch wenn diese andere Inhalte als früher vertreten und die naheliegende Erklärung ist dann, dass diese Partei nicht mehr wegen ihrer Inhalte gewählt wird, sondern aus reiner Tradition. Und das sind beides verdammt schlechte Grundlagen für eine Demokratie bzw. einen Staat.



> Der demographische Wandel ist ein anderes Thema und hat m.M.n. andere Gründe als irgendwelche konservativ wählende Rentner.


 
Iirc eins mit eigenem Thread.


----------



## Pagz (24. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Die wählen eher die Partei, die gegen Tabaksteuererhöhungen und für einen früheren Führerschein sind



Glaube ich nicht, besonders, da ich selbst erst 17 bin und sicherlich keine Partei wählen würde, die auch nur eines von den beiden Argumenten vertritt!



> Früher im Kaiserreich durften übrigends nur Männer über 25 wählen


Und was willst du uns damit sagen?



Uter schrieb:


> @ Robin:
> 16/17 jährige sind weder Stammwähler,  noch so selbstlos, das sie sagen, was interessieren mich die Politik in  den letzten 10 Jahre meines Lebens, ich will nur, dass es meinen Enkeln  gut geht. Außerdem haben sie weniger Lebenserfahrung. Entsprechend  bleiben für die 16/17er nur das negative der Rentner.



Stimmt nicht ganz. Junge Wähler sind noch nicht so befangen mit traditionellen Werten, allgemein haben viele eine andere Weltanschauung als ältere Menschen. Gerade deshalb finde ich, dass man sie wählen lassen sollte


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> @ quanti:
> Und? Ist doch die sache eines jeden Wählers zu entscheiden ob er sein Leben lang das selbe wählen will. In seinen Augen ist das dann eben die beste Partei. M.M.n. ist das sinnvoller als jedes mal eine neue Weltanschauung an die Macht kommen zu lassen, die ihre ganze Amtszeit damit verschwendet die Reformen der Vorgänger rückgängig zu machen.


 
Aber sie wählen die Partei ja nicht wegen der Inhalte, sondern weil sie die Partei schon seit 40 Jahren wählen und nichts anders kennen.
Meine Großmutter als Beispiel (sie lebt inzwischen nicht mehr) hat immer SPD gewählt, ihr ganzes Leben lang, und als ich sie mal danach fragte, wieso sie die wählt, hat sie gesagt, dass die andere Partei (sie wusste nicht mal, dass sie CDU heißt) nicht will, dass der kleine Arbeitnehmer ein eigenes Haus besitzt, die SPD will aber, dass auch der kleine Arbeitnehmer ein eigenes Haus besitzt und deshalb hat sie SPD gewählt.
Versuch mal dagegen zu argumentieren. 

Und so denken eben viele ältere Leute (so ähnlich natürlich, aber die gleichen Grundzüge). Die sehen die Agenda 2010 Politik Schröders nicht, sie sehen nicht, dass rot/grün den Weg für die "Heuschrecken" geebnet hat oder die Verarmung der Unterschicht.
Rentner wollen nur eins, gut leben, alles andere ist ihnen egal und wenn irgendeine Partei irgendwann mal ankommt und sagt, dass sie die Renten kürzen müssen, dann brennt in diesem Land die Luft. Das wird nie passieren, das machen die "Volksparteien" nicht, denn die 20 Millionen Rentner sind eine Bank für sie, wenn es um Wahlen geht.
Aber wenn es darum geht, ein neues Rentensystem zu schaffen, unabhängig von der Arbeit (denn derzeit bezahlen ja nur die Leute das Rentensystem, die sozial pflichtig beschäftigt sind und deren Zahl sinkt ständig), muss man auch die Renten kürzen, bzw. die Steuern erhöhen, dass die Rentner weniger Geld haben. Daran traut sich aber keine Partei, obwohl sie es müssten.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Mai 2011)

Finde ich sehr schlecht..

Ein 16 Jähriger ist meiner Meinung nach nicht reif genug abzuschätzen was wichtig in einem Leben ist und was nicht.
In diesem Alter leben die meisten noch zu Hause mit Muttis vollem Kühlschrank und wissen nicht wie ein eigenständiges Leben zu führen ist.

Ausserdem haben die nur die Politikkenntnisse die sie in der Schule lernen, und wählen den, den ihr Lehrer gut findet

Warum können nicht gleich 2 Jährige wählen gehen? Die haben doch auch ein Recht auf ihre Meinung

Da kann man ja gleich das gesetzliche Mindestalter von 18 auf 16 senken, die 16 Jährigen saufen ja sowieso schon alles was es gibt 
Völliger Unsinn.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Warum können nicht gleich 2 Jährige wählen gehen? Die haben doch auch ein Recht auf ihre Meinung


 
Du kannst ja einführen, dass auch die Stimmen der Kinder gelten, also dass die Eltern eben so viele Stimmen haben, wie sie Kinder haben.
Ein Rentnereehepaar hat demnach nur 2 Stimmen, eine Familie mit vier Kindern 6 Stimmen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Mai 2011)

Hab noch ne Katze 

Als würde das die Kinder interessieren, mal ehrlich, mit 16 Jahren ist man erstmal mit Bier+Mädels oder als Mädchen mit Bravo+Schminke beschäftigt, 18 macht da mehr Sinn


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Mit 16 gehen die meisten halt noch zur Schule, mit 18 sind sie eventuell schon im Berufsleben angekommen, bzw. stehen kurz davor, da macht man sich eher Gedanken über die politische Landschaft.
Trotzdem finde ich mein Konzept super.


----------



## Forseti (24. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Siehe oben: "mehr als notwendig". Die meisten Leute verfügen nicht über das Wissen, das nötig wäre, um dieses Maß zu einzuschätzen und sie weigern sich, auf diejenigen zu hören, die dieses Wissen haben - nachweislich zum eigenen Schaden. Desweiteren widersprechen auf einen flüchtigen Blick die meisten Errungenschaften, denen sich der Mensch brüstet, der klassischen biologischen Evolution auf organismischer Ebene - darunter auch Demokratie als solche.
> (umfassend betrachtet ist die kulturelle Entwicklung, einschließlich Demokratie und Wertschätzung der Natur, nicht nur ihrerseits evolutionären Mechanismen unterworfen, sondern insgesamt Teil der Überlebensstrategie von _Homo sapiens_ und damit nicht Widerspruch zu, sondern Teil von biologischer Evolution)


Im Prinzip sind Demokratie, Religion, Moral und Ethik die größten Schwächen der Menschheit. 


> Die Verbreitung von Meinungen kann, in abhängig von der Form, sehr wohl Schaden anrichten, z.B. in dem andere Leute fehlinformiert werden. Deswegen gibt es in Deutschland auch eine Meinungsfreiheit, aber keine Meinungsäußerungsfreiheit oder gar eine Publikationsfreiheit. Du darfst denken, was du willst - aber es an die Wand (sei es real oder Messageboard) plakatieren darf man nicht alles.


Eine Meinungsfreiheit habe ich auch in der schlimmsten Diktatur so lange ich keinem davon erzähle 
Eine gute Demokratie würde sich dadurch bemerkbar machen, dass es auch Meinungsäußerungsfreiheit und Publikationsfreiheit gibt. Aber wir leben hier in Deutschland eh nur in einer Scheindemokratie bzw. Wirtschaftsdiktatur


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Trotzdem finde ich mein Konzept super.


 
Da wirst du aber einer der wenigen sein. Die Einführung eines einheitlichen Stimmengewichtes wird gemeinhin als großer Fortschritt auf dem Weg zu Gerechtigkeit gefeiert und dein Vorschlag beinhaltet auch noch diverse praktische Probleme (Stichwort: Staatsbürgerschaft, getrennte Eltern, zeitlicher Abstand Geburt-Wahl,...)



Forseti schrieb:


> Im Prinzip sind Demokratie, Religion, Moral und Ethik die größten Schwächen der Menschheit.



Insbesondere die letzten beiden sind elementarer Bestandteil der Definition von Menschheit 



> Eine Meinungsfreiheit habe ich auch in der schlimmsten Diktatur so lange ich keinem davon erzähle
> Eine gute Demokratie würde sich dadurch bemerkbar machen, dass es auch Meinungsäußerungsfreiheit und Publikationsfreiheit gibt. Aber wir leben hier in Deutschland eh nur in einer Scheindemokratie bzw. Wirtschaftsdiktatur


 
Wenn du eine Demokratie nur dann "gut" nennst, wenn sie es erlaubt, beliebig Lügen zu verbreiten, solltest du dir mal Gedanken über den Sinn von Kommunikation machen.


----------



## Forseti (24. Mai 2011)

Für mich ist die Menschheit ein Zusammenschluss einer größeren Menge Exemplare des Spezies Mensch. Moral und Ethik wurden da nur irgendwann mal reingedichtet.

Beliebig Lügen verbreiten ist doch schon ganz groß in Mode bei Politikern, Bankern und diversen Interessensverbänden der Wirtschaft  Zur Meinungsäußerungsfreiheit gehört für mich auch die freie Äußerung über Regierungsform am besten, welche Grundgesetze man sich geändert wünscht, was man über diverse andere Rechte hält usw. 
Hier in Deutschland muss man ja schon um seine eigenen Rechte bangen, wenn man die Demokratie und Grundgesetz kritisiert. Das ist dann fast genauso wie in einer Diktatur, wo mir dann eventuell noch Folter und Todesstrafe drohen, wenn ich über die Regierung schimpfe


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da wirst du aber einer der wenigen sein. Die Einführung eines einheitlichen Stimmengewichtes wird gemeinhin als großer Fortschritt auf dem Weg zu Gerechtigkeit gefeiert und dein Vorschlag beinhaltet auch noch diverse praktische Probleme (Stichwort: Staatsbürgerschaft, getrennte Eltern, zeitlicher Abstand Geburt-Wahl,...)


 
Finde ich nicht, wenn ein Elternteil Ausländer ist, kann dieser natürlich nicht wählen, sind die Kinder aber deutsche, sind sie natürlich stimmberechtigt.
Bei getrennt lebenden Eltern habe ich auch keine Probleme, dort, wo die Kinder die meiste Zeit leben, ist ihre Stimme angesiedelt, also bekommen allein erziehende Mütter eben zwei (oder mehr Stimmen), weil das Kind bei ihnen lebt und nicht beim Vater.
Leben die Kinder jedoch hauptsächlich beim Vater, bekommt er die Stimmen und wieso gibts ein Problem mit Geburt und Wahl?
Wenn die Wahl eine Woche nach der Geburt ist, haben die Eltern eine Stimme mehr, ist sie vor der Geburt, eben nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht, wenn ein Elternteil Ausländer ist, kann dieser natürlich nicht wählen, sind die Kinder aber deutsche, sind sie natürlich stimmberechtigt.



Die Kinder selbst können aber nicht abstimmen. Erhält ein Elternteil also mehr politischen Einfluss, wenn sein Partner Ausländer ist, d.h. es die Zusatzstimmen des Kindes nicht teilen muss? Wie sieht es deiner Meinung nach überhaupt aus, wenn sich die Familienoberhäupter nicht einig sind - halbe Stimmen?
Was ist mit Kindern, bei denen beide Eltern Ausländer mit unbefristetem Aufenthaltsrecht und langjährigem Aufenthalt sind, was ebenfalls zur Erlangung der Staatsbürgerschaft führt? Sind solche Kinder Wähler zweiter Klasse, deren Stimme verfällt?



> Bei getrennt lebenden Eltern habe ich auch keine Probleme, dort, wo die Kinder die meiste Zeit leben, ist ihre Stimme angesiedelt, also bekommen allein erziehende Mütter eben zwei (oder mehr Stimmen), weil das Kind bei ihnen lebt und nicht beim Vater.



Das heißt also, du willst die so schon extrem problematischen Sorgenrechts- und Scheidungsstreitigkeiten in Zukunft auch noch um das Recht auf politische Mitbestimmung erweitern??



> und wieso gibts ein Problem mit Geburt und Wahl?



Weil die deutschen Meldeämter bislang 16/18 Jahre Zeit haben, die Wahlbeteiligung eines Bürges zur organisieren - in Zukunft sind es (wenn man die Möglichkeit der Mutter auf Briefwahl berücksichtigt) wenige Minuten. Oder soll die politische Bedeutung deiner Jüngstwähler etwas davon abhängen, ob sie zufällig in der richtigen (=weiter vor der Wahl liegenden) Hälfte eines Jahres geboren sind?


Imho ist dein Vorschlag ein Verstoß gegen das Gleichberechtigungsgesetz, gegen den manche NPD-Vorschläge Grundgesetzkonform erscheinen.


----------



## Forseti (24. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran unser lupenreiner Demokrat 
so ziemlich alles wäre gerechter als wir im Moment haben, da ist quantenslipstreams Vorschlag wenigstens ein Anreiz die Geburtenrate in Deutschland wieder zu erhöhen


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Mai 2011)

Tut mir leid, aber hier muss geschlossen werden. Nicht nur, das hier vom Thema abgewichen wird; auch rassistische Äußerungen können hier in keinster Weise toleriert werden.


----------

